# vertical-align im Firefox Problem



## metty (2. Februar 2005)

Hallo Community,

habe ein kleines HTML PRoblem. Bestimmt schnell zu lösen.
Also, ich habe einen Text in einer Spalte per css unten rechts platziert. Im Internet Explorer funktioniert das ganze auch, im Firefox zeigt er ihn mir aber vertikal mittig an. Habe schon ein wenig gesucht aber nix passendes gefunden.
Hier mein Code:

```
<table class="contenttable">
	<tr>
		<td colspan="2"><span class="subline">Kontaktformular</span></td>
		<form name="contact" action="content.php?action=contact&amp;sub=mail" method="POST">
	<tr>
		<td style="width: 150px;" class="fliesstext">Dein Name:</td>
		<td colspan="2" style="width: 369px;" class="fliesstext"><input type="text" name="fullname" class="input" style="width: 200px;"></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td style="width: 150px;" class="fliesstext">Nachricht:</td>
		<td style="width: 250px;" class="fliesstext"><textarea name="message" class="input" style="width: 200px; height: 100px;"></textarea></td>
		<td style="width: 119px;" class="fliesstextright"><div style="vertical-align: bottom;">blubb</div></td>					
	</tr>
	</form>
</table>
```

Der css style "fliesstextright" sieht so aus:

```
.fliesstextright {
	font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size: 12px;
	color: #ffffff;
	text-decoration: none;
	text-align: right;
	padding-right: 5px;
	padding-bottom: 5px;
}
```

zu sehen gibts das ganze hier: http://www.testserver.de/wds_matthias/thedoors.metty.net/
unter contact...hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gruß, Matthias



// Habe das Problem schon gelöst, habe die Eigenschaft vertical-align mit in die css Klasse geschrieben. Danke trotzdem! Matthias


----------



## hela (2. Februar 2005)

Hall kniedel,
      du hast es schon selbst gemerkt: Die _vertical-align_-Eigenschaft wirkt in CSS nur auf Text, Inline- und TD-Elemente.

      Was mir aber noch aufgefallen ist:

```
<table class="contenttable">
      <tr>
      	<td colspan="2"><span class="subline">Kontaktformular</span></td>
      	<form name="contact" action="content.php?action=contact&amp;sub=mail" method="POST">
      <tr>
      	...
```
 Das ist invalid, da in Tabellenzeilen nur TH- oder TD-Elemente erscheinen sollten.


----------

